# Schnelle Rechenzentrum-Internet-Leitung?



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

NIcht das ich sowas brauche oder so, aber ich wollte mal Fragen wie diese Technik funktioniert!

Die Rechenzentren haben ja sehr schnelle Leitungen, wie geht das? Bekommt man als normaler Bürger für nicht über 200€ sowas auch?


----------



## freshprince2002 (17. Juli 2009)

Glasfaser direkt ins Haus. 
200€ reichen da nicht aus für so eine professionelle Lösung


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Wieviel kostet sowas dann?
Wo bekommt man sowas her?


----------



## freshprince2002 (17. Juli 2009)

Musst mal T-Systems fragen.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

Da können schon mal monatlich einige Hunderter locker gemacht werden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere^^
Je nachdem was für ne Geschwindigkeit man hat.


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Sollte nicht von T-Online irgendwann VDSL mit 50mbit kommen?


----------



## DrSin (17. Juli 2009)

Für sowas brauchst du dann eher SDSL....


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

OCh mennö, schonwieder ein Begriff der mir nichts sagt, bitte erläutere.


----------



## DrSin (17. Juli 2009)

adsl - asyncron dsl
sdsl - syncron dsl - up - und download sind gleich schnell


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (17. Juli 2009)

Dann dürfte er ja (vielleicht) irgendwann in SA-Anhalt doch noch glücklich werden, drüben ist doch großflächig schon Glasfaser verlegt worden 

Hier in Ba-Wü macht z.Zt. die KabelBW der T-Com ordentlich Dampf
Kabel BW GmbH & Co. KG - CleverKabel 100

100mbit rockz


----------



## freshprince2002 (17. Juli 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Hier in Ba-Wü macht z.Zt. die KabelBW der T-Com ordentlich Dampf
> Kabel BW GmbH & Co. KG - CleverKabel 100
> 
> 100mbit rockz


Ja wär schön, wenns kein Bussystem wär. 

Aber ich schätze, die Frage des Threadstellers richtet sich an eine wirklich schnelle Anbindung im GBit-Bereich?
Da ist DSL und DOCSIS fehl am Platz hier...


----------



## Lexx (17. Juli 2009)

per ATM wird sowas gemacht..


----------



## midnight (17. Juli 2009)

In Köln hats auch 100mbit per Glasfaser - für weniger als 50€ 

In Rechenzentren gehts dann aber mehr um Gigabit-Glasfaser und Direktverbindungen zum DE-CIX oder AM-CIX (europäische Internetknoten).

so far


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Naja, mal angenommen ich baue hier einen kleinen Root Server und vermiete diesen...würden da nicht 100mbit dicke reichen?

Und was hat das im Gigabit bereich auf sich? Link?


----------



## DrSin (17. Juli 2009)

Gigabit = 1000mbit.

Und es ist immernoch die Frage ob dein Provider es erlaubt das du die Leitung komerziell nutzt.
In der Regel ist es verboten.


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Aha, dann müssen wir darauf nicht weiter eingehen, aber wenn ich einfach ohne Geld dafür zu nehmen zwei "Stellplätze" vergebe?


----------



## DrSin (17. Juli 2009)

Und was machst du beim 24h reconnect?
Dyndns nutzen?


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber damit kenn ich mioch mal überhauptnich aus xD

Dyndns?! wtf?! Dynamische DNS?


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

DynDNS.com: Free DNS Hosting, E-mail Delivery, and VPS Hosting


----------



## DrSin (17. Juli 2009)

Naja du bekommst bei fast allen Anbietern alle 24h einen reconnect und somit eine neu ip, das einst du musst da auch tricksten und dafür ist dnydns da. was meinste was nen kunde mit dir macht wenn seins erver nach 24 nicht mehr erreichbar ist?


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Öhm, sich beschweren, ist doch logo.^^

Kann ich an meine 2000er Leitung auch sowas machen? Kann man einstellen, dasds die Daten alle ganz klein Koprimiert werden? ()


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

Klar kannst du das mit DSL2000 machen, du kannst es auch mit DSL Lite oder ISDN oder gar 48k Modem machen 
Dann ist der "Server" halt auch entsprechend langsam, je nachdem wie schnell dein Upload ist


----------



## DrSin (17. Juli 2009)

Ein Sever kannst du mit jeder Leitung aufsetzen, ob es dann einen Sinn macht, ist eine andere Frage.
Mit einer 2K Leitung die auch noch asyncron ist kann man sich aber schon mal von dem Gedanken Fileserver verabschieden.

Dyndns geht eigentlich immer, manche Router haben sogar die Funktion fest eingebaut.
Komprimieren?


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Ja sodass die Daten beim Sendenden klein und bei Empfangenden groß gemacht werden...

..dann häte ich doch guten Speed auch mit 2000er Leitung.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2009)

Und für etwas kann man ja auch fixe Ip's mieten. Und die Rechencentren sind nicht über DSL angeschlossen sondern über Ethernet. Aber das würde deinen Finanzrahmen sprengen ^^
Dazu kommt noch dass man bei SDSL meist noch bessere SLAs hat und 99.99% Ausfallsicherheit.


ps: ADSL steht nicht für asynchron sondern für asymetrisch


----------



## DrSin (17. Juli 2009)

mein fehhler sorry.
und daten klein seden und beim empfangen groß machen ist ist.
Und wenn man eine feste IP haben will kommen vom Provider autm. Fragen bezgl. Einsatz und es ist auch wieder teurer.
Allerdings, ich habe eine TV-Kabel Anbindung, da wechselt die IP nur alle 6 Monate, dass liegt hier aber am begrenzten IP-Pool der Kabelnetzbetreiber


----------

